# Crypt lawn



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I've kept HC, glosso., swordgrass, water clover, and hair grass as a lawn in several tanks, but was never really happy with aquascaping like everyone else, so I decided to do something different. 

I used Crypt. parva to create a "lawn" in front of a wall of stones covered in anubias sp. and bolbitis shaded by stem plants. I had kept a small crypt. parva "garden" in another tank for two years, so I took that specimen out and divided it up into about twenty small specimens and added two more "fresh" specimens that yielded about ten more specimens. 

Of course, all of the new specimens were emersed-grown and promptly melted away. The other specimens didn't like the move at all and lost perhaps half of thier leaves. But there is hope! All of the plants have put forth several new leaves! After about four months, they have each at least three or four new leaves. 

I thought that they were all going to die, but they have managed to pull through. Once I clear up the residual algae (not enough stem plants) from thier leaves, I'll have my wife take a picture, put it on a zip, print the picture, then scan it into the computer once again, and post it!

Has anyone else ever had a cryt. lawn? If so, post your pictures, and tell us all about the challenges you've faced.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

How about a picture?


----------

